# Duluth Retriever Club 2012 Fall Field Trial



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Any news yet?


----------



## suereyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Anyone have info on the Qual? Thanks,


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

13 back to the last in the q. Tight triple should be getting close to done soon!


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Open was a tight quad w a mom and pop. Don't know if they will finish tonight.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying Results

1st-#28 Lacey H/Chris Ledford O/Mark & Suzanne Medford 
2nd-#12 Chance O/H Will Wertz
3rd-#11 Molly O/H Tim Springer or Phillip Hines
4th-#25 Eli H/Jackie Thibodeaux O/Bret Lofton
RJ-#29 Hollywood H/Clint Avant O/Erin & Dale Willard
JAMS- 3,7,9,17,26,33,35

Congrats to All !!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the land blind

1,2,6,8,12,13,17,19,25,26,34,36,38,42,43,44,46,47,48,49,51,52,55,56,57,58,61,67,68,72,74,76,77,79,82,84,85

37 total

Open is starting at 9am with #36


----------



## Bustin' (Jun 5, 2007)

Way to go Dynamic Retrivers! Started the Q with 3 dogs and all took ribbons!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations on the Jam with Fisher, Lauren, and the third and Jam, Tim. Well done, Team Dynamic!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

1,8,19,25,26,34,36,42,44,46,47,51,52,56,57,58,61,67,72,76,79

21 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

1,2,8,9,11,15,16,18,20,21,22,23,25,27,29,31,34,35,39,41,42,43,47,49,51,52,53,55,56,57,58,59,60,62,63,64

36 total


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Thanks Brenda, keep the info coming, probably more people interested than you realize!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

EdA said:


> Thanks Brenda, keep the info coming, probably more people interested than you realize!


Kippy's got 25% of the dogs going to the 4th so interest may be waning some. ;-)


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

10% are Brenda and Ken's so it keeps our interest up


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Breck said:


> Kippy's got 25% of the dogs going to the 4th so interest may be waning some. ;-)


For those of us with only one dog and limited resources we are still hopeful and interested.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to last series

1,8,19,25,34,36,44,52,56,57,58,61,67,72,76,79

16 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

2,11,15,16,18,20,23,25,29,34,42,43,47,49,55,59,63

17 total


----------



## duxbay (Jan 27, 2009)

Last series with Indy!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

2,11,15,16,18,20,23,25,34,43,47,49

12 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#76 Bullet H/Dave Rorem O/Marion Stroud Swingle
2nd-#72 Merle H/Danny Farmer O/Keith Thompson 
3rd-#44 Sugar H/Chris Ledford O/Mark & Suzanne Medford
4th-#57 Boots H/Danny Farmer O/Hank & Linda Knoblauch 

Sorry that's all I got except Dreamer #61 got a JAM- I hope someone else can fill in the blanks.

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

Congratulations Dynamic Retrievers!!! You guys had an awesome weekend!!!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations to Dr. Ed on Holland's win in the amateur and to Dan Hurst with Bullet's 3rd. Great weekend for Bullet and that is Holland's 3rd win this year.
Sorry don't know the other Am placements.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

jollydog said:


> Congratulations to Dr. Ed on Holland's win in the amateur and to Dan Hurst with Bullet's 3rd. Great weekend for Bullet and that is Holland's 3rd win this year.
> Sorry don't know the other Am placements.



ditto good weekend for Vinewood and the other Texas dogs.


----------



## joel druley (Sep 6, 2010)

Can someone post all of the placements and Jams for the amateur? Thank you.


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

Wow oh wow- congrats to Holland and Judy, and to Ed, who had to stay home and could only wait on results. Know he would give anything to be there and running his dog, but he has a pretty good pinch hitter!! And congrats to Bullet and Dan- Bullet was on this weekend it seems, and even though the O isn't next to his name anymore, Dan will always be such a great part of a great dog! Kudos to all!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

I heard Bill Tidd got 2nd and 4th in the Amateur.... Don't know which dog got what....at least this fills in a few blanks....
Congrats to All!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Way to go Hot Holland! Congrats Ed!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*

Congrats Dr. Ed!!!*


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations, Dr. Ed & Judy & Holland! Also to Dynamic Retrievers for all their young dogs finishing the Q & Derby and to everyone else who placed. Duluth is a great club, sorry to have missed the trial there this year to see the wonderful dogs, first one I've missed working there in years.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Rainmaker said:


> Congratulations, Dr. Ed & Judy & Holland! Also to Dynamic Retrievers for all their young dogs finishing the Q & Derby and to everyone else who placed. Duluth is a great club, sorry to have missed the trial there this year to see the wonderful dogs, first one I've missed working there in years.



I enjoyed running there, what a great club. I was looking for fast food in Duluth Saturday morning and remembered the breakfast at the club. Glad I did, it was delicious. Too bad I missed the Italian food that night. I would have been there for it if I had run a better land blind. The dog was ready to run a good blind and I ruined it for her with an ill timed whistle... Hope I do better next time. I watched Holland run, what a nice dog.


----------

